# My Adventures observing a new cat mom



## Maxx102 (Oct 18, 2021)

So my friend adopted a 6 month old kitty on Sunday and it's been a rollercoaster week, that's for sure. I had already mentioned the kitty not using the litter box right away in a separate thread (she's using it now though). 

But today brought another adventure. I didn't know it at the time, but my friend had some of those glue type mouse traps under furniture. Well, wouldn't know it, little miss kitty managed to find one, step on it with each paw and also get a little bit on her tummy. Because my friend is at work, I get a call from the neighbor asking if I could help out. So I rush over and find the kitty all sticky paws and belly. 

After reaching out to the manufacture of the traps, they confirmed for me that the traps were non-toxic and had no poisons on them. They then gave me instructions on how to clean the kitty. Dawn dish soap works well. Just to be sure, I took the kitty to my vet and after a few minutes they said that the kitty was going to be fine and I had managed to most of the glue off of her. PS washing a kitten who doesn't like water was challenging. I had to do the purrito technique while I worked on each paw. 

Now my friend believes she is an unfit mother and not worthy of a kitten and is just beside herself with grief. I told her these things happen, including what the vet told me about another kitty patient who was brought in with a glue trap on it's forehead and the human mom was too scared to do anything. 

So to ease her fears we are going to purchase some of those indoor surveillance / babysitter cameras so she can check in on her furbaby. 

So how has your day been? 


p.s. I searched her apartment and looked for as many of those traps as I could reach and I threw them into the trash.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Do let your friend know that sometimes things happen, and she has learned a good lesson from this that a house has to be fully "proofed" when a new animal comes in. I am sure she won't make that mistake again. Let her know that everyone has to learn, and she has learned, and shouldn't feel terrible about it because the kitty is fine. Remember, a cat can go anywhere.....even places you think they cannot, so you have to be super careful with what they can get to in their explorations!
Also, I would say to her that her level of concern indicates to me that she will be a very good cat "mom" to this kitty because she obviously really cares about the cat.

And I would like additionally to say that those glue traps are terribly cruel to the mice, who die a slow and agonizing death that they do not deserve. There are much better ways to rid the home of rodents. Just saying.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Tell your friend that an experienced cat-owner (that would be me) once lost the ability to count to 3, said goodnight to two of her cats, and locked the third one in the attic. Overnight. 😬 

And in the morning, after several treats, pats, and sincere apologies, all was soon forgiven. 

Stay tuned for next exciting adventures of Cats in the Attic!


----------



## Maxx102 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello everyone, it’s been over a week since I last posted about my friend and her new kitten.

After getting the glue off of little kitty’s feet and tummy, I left for work and received an update when my friend got home later that day.

She came home and little miss trouble maker with the mini murder mittens jumped into her mama’s lap as soon as my friend sat down. My friend sent me a video taken by her daughter. My friend was sobbing because little kitty got glue on her paws.

This kitten is a complete bundle of trouble and joy to be with. I’m officially the uncle of miss kitty who has officially been named Aries.

She loves the following types of stuff. Laser pointer, ball toys with a bell in them, toy mice, her scratch pad, and any 12-pack soda boxes. She has been introduced to the patio window and has discovered this mysterious creatures names “birds”. She also enjoys cuddles and unlike most cats I know, she doesn’t go all Wolverine vs. Freddy Krueger on you when you rub her belly.

All in all, things are going well for my friend.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm happy to hear that your friend and Little Miss Trouble-Maker are doing well! My girls love to sit in a cat tree by the window, planning the demise of those pesky birds and other life-threatening intruders in our yard, like a leaf, or a pine cone, or an acorn, or a tiny bug...


----------

